# does anyone keep their mice with live plants?



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

Does anyone keep their mice with live plants? Also what plants would be suitable and what plants aren't? Thanks. My misses wants us to plant up a aquarium but I'm not too sure its a good idea due to chemicals/toxins some plants produce or contain aswell as probably having to replace dead plants a lot.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

live plants aren't really compatible with mice. They will destroy and eat them and make a mess with the soil.
Also you can't clean the tank properly, which in my eyes is a big minus.
If your missus wants plants, she's better off keeping some on the windowsill or in the living room. Or you dedicate a separate terrarium to the plants. planted tanks can be very pretty, even without animals in them.


----------



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought so. She wants them to live in their 'natural habitat' but I don't think they would know what to do. Would abit of grass in a shallow tray be nice for them? I might just try compromise with her for that to be in there tank for them to play on/with. I've planted a few tanks up for herpers and they do look great!! Might just do that for myself for once lols.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I think they will love a patch of grass. When I've got the time I sometimes give mine a bit of sprouted millet a day before cleaning. They seem to like it.

The whole natural habitat thing is nice, but I'm not sure it's the best for the mice. They don't cope very well with damp conditions.
A better natural habitat for fancy mice /house mice would be an old kitchen


----------



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah or an old larder cupboard. Any grasses to avoid? I will have to make a trip up cruise hill then after christmas then. I thought most rodents didn't do well in damp conditions.


----------

